# New Bird thingy



## Scleropages (Dec 13, 2010)

Got a birdie!
Apparently I need to give him a name? what better place than APS to ask! :lol::lol::lol:

Only had him a few days but he seems to take up alot of time! , more than any snakes I have kept... cute tho! 
He should turn Violet... hhmm


----------



## Elapidae1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bird.


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 13, 2010)

steve1 said:


> Bird.



Very good. Yes it is.... inside and out.
What about a name?


----------



## Elapidae1 (Dec 13, 2010)

That's what I would call it. Hey everyone meet Bird.


----------



## kupper (Dec 13, 2010)

You finally found a a mrs that understanda your plight ...... Being blue :lol:

Your going to have your hands full with a ringneck mate there buggers of things 

Good luck 

Btw why didnt you buy a set ?


----------



## kupper (Dec 13, 2010)

Ow and call it smurfette :lol:


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 13, 2010)

kupper said:


> You finally found a a mrs that understanda your plight ...... Being blue :lol:
> 
> Your going to have your hands full with a ringneck mate there buggers of things
> 
> ...



hahah I don't want to breed birds!
And got given it!


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 13, 2010)

kupper said:


> Ow and call it smurfette :lol:


 
"Expletive"


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Dec 13, 2010)

Expletive Smurf ! 

List of The Smurfs characters - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Tristan (Dec 13, 2010)

cant give it a smurf name, he said it will change colour so that wont work at all, that would be like introducing every one to your purple bird as bluey, "oh hi every one say hi to bluey", oh but hes purple :/ 

i like steve1's idea bird, or captan squarks.


----------



## pepsi111 (Dec 13, 2010)

y not pally
like pally want a cracker =]


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 13, 2010)

loL @ captan squarks

My dog is called "Brown Dog" so Bird is a bit expected.....


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 13, 2010)

pepsi111 said:


> y not pally
> like pally want a cracker =]


 
Polly?


----------



## pepsi111 (Dec 13, 2010)

Scleropages said:


> loL @ captan squarks
> 
> My dog is called "Brown Dog" so Bird is a bit expected.....



i have a cat called mummy cat only because it didint live up to its real name "cuddles"




Scleropages said:


> Polly?



well sorry


----------



## SamNabz (Dec 13, 2010)

He should turn *Violet*... hhmm -- I think the word violent is more appropriate here


----------



## Snakewise84 (Dec 13, 2010)

Zim


----------



## pythons73 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ive got a ringneck here that the missus has had since he was 8weeks old,talks quiet a few words,however when he starts squaking,its time for the ear plugs to come out..All in all they are great birds...A name...PAULIE...


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 13, 2010)

haha I had some years ago in an aviary... I know how loud they can be.. never had a tame one tho


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Dec 13, 2010)

His name should be "Snake Food"... that or "Tiger"


----------



## TigerCoastal (Dec 13, 2010)

We have a hand reared ringneck, who thinks he is a dog, loves nothing better than getting scratched all over, occasionally rolls over for a scratch on the belly if your game  We called ours squishy, as he is very territorial over his special person and attacks anyone who goes near them we quite often threaten to feed him to the snakes :lol:


----------



## ssnakekid (Dec 13, 2010)

call it ernie


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 13, 2010)

Jannico said:


> His name should be "Snake Food"... that or "Tiger"



hahaha I should call him "Tiger" and erm yer it's a bit weird having a pet that my other pets would eat in a second!



TigerCoastal said:


> We have a hand reared ringneck, who thinks he is a dog, loves nothing better than getting scratched all over, occasionally rolls over for a scratch on the belly if your game  We called ours squishy, as he is very territorial over his special person and attacks anyone who goes near them we quite often threaten to feed him to the snakes :lol:


 
haha this one loves a scratch already


----------



## AaronR (Dec 13, 2010)

"Befa" as in B for bird


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 13, 2010)

Bob. Call it Bob.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Dec 13, 2010)

> hahaha I should call him "Tiger" and erm yer it's a bit weird having a pet that my other pets would eat in a second!



I have two cats so it's not that weird hahah.


----------



## Rep-Style (Dec 13, 2010)

Tattooedkitten, we all know gir is really the brains of the opperation.........yes you should call it "Gir" or Waffle.....that is all


----------



## thals (Dec 13, 2010)

If it turns purple you gotta call it Barney


----------



## Flaviruthless (Dec 13, 2010)

It's blue, how appropriate lol  Call it Papa...


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Dec 13, 2010)

Zaza..


----------



## Thyla (Dec 14, 2010)

Is that an Indian ringneck?

EDIT: Didn't read entire post. Sry

PS: Search for talking ringneck on youtube. Some great vids. They are intelligent birds


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Dec 14, 2010)

Looks like a bird to me.


----------



## Sel (Dec 14, 2010)

Magenta


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 14, 2010)

I still don't have a name ..... "it" is sitting on my shoulder wile I am at the pc.. weird!
Maybe I should call it "it" haha


----------



## 1issie (Dec 14, 2010)

"Screech' or "You'll be dead if you don't shut up" lol nah if it was a girl i say Dora but hes a boy so Barney,Bill is a good name Bill!!!


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 14, 2010)

I tried to take some better pics... FAIL?

hes violet.. not blue! darn it!:lol::lol::lol::lol:

I might just call him "Bird" .


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Dec 14, 2010)

birds are cool though.
I want to get into finches. 
That or marine fish.
There is ALOT of work that goes into Marine Fish.


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 14, 2010)

Jannico said:


> birds are cool though.
> I want to get into finches.
> That or marine fish.
> There is ALOT of work that goes into Marine Fish.



HHmm I keep both.. go the finches , lol


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hahahah. 
I keep coming back to Marine tanks though. 
Or even some cool tropical tanks.
Like I said
I have a fetish for water animals. hahah


----------



## Flaviruthless (Dec 14, 2010)

BeeBee for Blue Bird...


----------



## babba007 (Dec 14, 2010)

I like Barney too.


----------



## lgotje (Dec 14, 2010)

call it micky


----------



## lgotje (Dec 14, 2010)

or nissan blue bird hahaha


----------



## Snakewise84 (Dec 14, 2010)

call it pc then


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 14, 2010)

lgotje said:


> or nissan blue bird hahaha


 

haha NO my redneck neighbor likes holden!


----------



## 1issie (Dec 14, 2010)

Bird it is or Big bird if it was big and yellow


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 14, 2010)

1issie said:


> Bird it is or Big bird if it was big and yellow



haha if you squint in a bright room he looks kinda yellow 

I will go with "Bird"... Maybe I should get a yellow one as well?


----------



## Flaviruthless (Dec 14, 2010)

That's hilarious. I just love your names. Brown Dog, Bird... What're you calling your new file snake? (Which is AWESOME by the way...). And you know that you NEED a yellow one... and then another one... and then some more... we don't want them to be lonely now do we? Lol!


----------



## Andie (Dec 15, 2010)

He's cute! 

If he is the 'violet' mutation, he won't be purple purple like lavender or jacaranda is purple. A dark blueish purple. So if you like smurf names, go for it! Mt blue ringneck is called Grover. Turns out, it's a girl but the name has stuck. Hard consonant sounds are easier for birds to say if you hope for him to pick up his name.

And he will definitely take up more time than reptiles. Birds are demanding little critters and noisier than any reptile I can think of. But heaps of fun!


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 20, 2010)

hahah ended up calling it "The Bird" .... it's tame as now..... but really doesn't like sitting on my shoulder when I go in a room full of 200 snakes , hehe


----------

